# what breed is this?



## Puma (Sep 25, 2012)

I purchased a pitbull from a guy that had puppies. At first he said it was pure pitbull then later said the mom was apbt the dad was american bull staffordshire terrier. I hear all the time about what people think but was trying to get more input from people who are more familiar with the breeds. The tan one was the father of my dog and the others are pictures from 8-10 months and she is currently 10 months and 50 lbs. thanks for your help


----------



## Puma (Sep 25, 2012)

*more pictures*

here are a couple extra pictures of her any input will help thanks


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

welcome to GP  cute pup!!

without papers you will never know if one is purebred or not.. if it truly is 1/2 apbt and 1/2 staffy then there is no "breed" those are two completely different dogs therefor would produce a mutt.. nothing wrong with that.. just laying it out there


----------



## Puma (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks, I'm not planing on breeding her and she is already fixed so if she is pure or not really doesn't make a difference, it was more just out of curiosity. I wasn't sure if there are distinct characteristics from one to the other that distinguishes them apart because the owner didn't seem too sure of a lot of things. I was curious of different personalities or tendencies that differentiate from one breed to the other.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

love his markings and he does look to be some sort of bully breed, but without papers it is anyones guess. So many bully breeds are similar and when mixed even can be even harder to guess. If BSL is in your area or comes to your area you will be effected so you could say bulldog, pitbull type, pit bull mix , mix, mutt, whatever floats your boat. In the medias eye and most general public who are uneducated on breeds will label him a pit bull. 
Love the security vest, my boy has the same one


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So cute!! Welcome!


----------



## SHARON MOYA (Feb 8, 2007)

There is no such thing as an "American Bull Staffordshire Terrier"

There are American Staffordshire Terriers, American Bulldogs, and Staffordshire Bull Terriers. Each one of them being a very much different breed than the other....


----------

